# Goat Art Pyography/ Mushroom Art



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Pyography or "wood burnings" of anything you'd like on natural canvasses. The mushrooms I use are found growing on trees, picked during the fall and winter, and dried out. The smooth face makes a great canvas for wood burning. I do a lot of wildlife scenes and pet portraits. Here's some examples. The Nubian doe and kid scene is for sale at $40 shipped. Prices range from $25 for the smallest mushrooms to $75 and up for the huge ones. I normally display them on a photo frame stand, and can also make bases for them like for the deer mushroom. I take Paypal. Please send me a note if interested 
Nina









































































I also do drawings.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

What size (in inches) is the goat one? These are really, really nice. Can you do them from a photograph?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

WWWWWWOOOOOOWWWW!!! :shocked: Those are beautiful!!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Those are AMAZING!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very, very Nice! and on Mushrooms!!! Too cool! Who woulda thought?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful...........


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you all! 
Yes I can draw anything you want from photos.  
I will measure the Nubian mushroom and let you know.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I love these so much!! They are on my list for a must have in the future. I actually messaged you on DA about it a while back


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you all!


 :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you have a website?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I just saw this post- your artwork is fantastic! They would make wonderful Christmas gifts!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG !! Gorgeous work


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Gorgeous!! 




(and yes I realize that I'm a little late)


Lol.


Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Just going to post to this so I can find it again. I definitely would like to get some done in the future for birthday presents. Something about the size of the fox one most likely. 
Gorgeous work, wish I had the talent to do what you do! Love them all!


----------

